# oem rs6 parts?



## RSdreams (Sep 26, 2004)

im currently in the process of buying a 4.2l A6 c5 and im looking to convert it astheticallly to a rs6. im looking for a legit website to get rs6 parts (pref OEM), as well as the EU 19x9 rs6 5 spoke rims. ive tried to search through the site but am not coming up with any results.
so far the parts i know needed would be
front grille
front bumper
mirrors
rims
side skirts
rear bumper
rear spoiler
if im missing anything else let me know, 
thanks


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: oem rs6 parts? (RSdreams)*

Hey RS
You realise you are embarking on a pretty expensive veture, right?







I was looking on Craigslist the other night here in my area and I found an 2003 RS it was still selling for $37K! that's pretty amazing as far as I'm concerned for a car that's 6 years old... 
Here's a start... http://www.planetvag.com/index...#1645
Then VAGLinks (my sig) might also help... 
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## JM$Y (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey RS
Massboykie is absolutely right when it come to spending a lot of money on your project..when he say expensive he means about 6k+ worth of OEM parts. So think twice about what you wanna do first. Just my thoughts if you got the money why not you only live once...


----------



## kingofnyc22 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: (JM$Y)*

check oempl.us they have all the parts you need.
Front bumper + rear bumper + skirts + mirrors = 6,590.00 + shiping + paint.
Crazy.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

We have all of the parts in our database to complete this conversion.


----------

